
Show HN: Blacklist websites, donate to charity when you visit them - zeschnell
http://zachschnell.com/donate/
======
zeschnell
Hi HN! This is a Chrome extension I've built between classes. I linked to the
blog post explaining the project, but here is a link to the Chrome store:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/donate/ejlaogipbpi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/donate/ejlaogipbpicpboioglpoiblobhdaokj)

I open sourced the front end ([https://github.com/zchr/donate-
extension](https://github.com/zchr/donate-extension)). Any feedback would be
greatly appreciated.

